# Is it just me ??



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Twins ?? 
and I ain't talkin' about the fish


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Look pretty much like cousins of the same species.LOL


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Yes, he is a quite good looking dude even if I do say myself


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I just thought the poses, the hats, the shirts, the shorts,the goatee's.... when I saw brians picture I thought where have I seen that before ??


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Good fisherman think alike, act alike, and look good


----------

